# Tagalog/Visayan: cosy or cozy



## ted maul

Hello everyone - could anyone advise what the nearest transalation or equivalent would be please?  I know this state 'cosy' is probably more applicable in colder climes than the Philippines, but it would be nice to know if there were any direct translation or equivalent state of being.

Thanks


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

*Cozy *can be translated as *maaliwalas* or* maginhawa*. As for always we need to know the context first


----------



## ciboire

Bisaya: hayahay.


----------



## mataripis

_tiwasay_ is another term for cozy both in Tagalog and Bisaya.


----------

